# Floaties in my finished wine.



## pounder67 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've made a dozen different 1 gal. batches of wine in the last year. Most turned out very good. Some I've been noticing some globs floating around in the bottles of finished aging wine. Some bottles of the same batch have little or none, and some have quite a bit of it floating around. They have been bottled in the last 4-6 months. They have been stabilized and sweetened back to about 1.005 with sugar water syrup, bulk aged for another month, then bottled. I sanitize everything, including corks, with star-san. Does anyone else ever experience this? What is it?? The wine still tastes very good, just a little less visual appeal.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2010)

More info.
How long from starting to bottle?
I think it just not cleared long enough before bottling.


----------



## pounder67 (Dec 27, 2010)

6 months from start to bottle. Looks clear and no sediment at all for the last 2 months of bulk aging.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2010)

Could be crystals. Was in in a cool area and if so what temp


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2010)

What fruit wine was it? was it Strawberry? I had that problem before filtering my fruit wines. It happened on my Strawberry wine. This is what I used http://www.beveragefactory.com/wine/preservation/wine_filter_30-2025.html
I used this when pouring and had no problems.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2010)

Tom said:


> What fruit wine was it? was it Strawberry? I had that problem before filtering my fruit wines. It happened on my Strawberry wine. This is what I used http://www.beveragefactory.com/wine/preservation/wine_filter_30-2025.html
> I used this when pouring and had no problems.



That was a pretty cool filter Tom. Never saw that before.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea a "must" if you get floaties especially in fruit wines.
I have one... You never know


----------



## pounder67 (Dec 28, 2010)

The wine with the worst of it is made from Welch's Concord frozen con. It's not crystals, more like soft dark globs. Wine is stored in my basement between 55-70 degrees, depending on the season. I have noticed it starting in my strawberry, but hardly noticeable. I've been drinking the Welch's. As I neared the end of the bottle, I couldn't see the globs; just specs like they broke up. Most likely from pouring, they broke apart.


----------



## MN-winer (Dec 28, 2010)

I had this in my blueberry and strawberry. They seem to show up no matter how long you bulk age it - for me at least. I decided to filter my strawberry and that worked so far. Both mine had some sweetener added so maybe some sediment gets caught in the sugar mixture - not sure.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had similar "floaties" in my apple wine, made from apples, not juice. Hate to say it but it looks like fish "poop" I filter it through a coffee filter when I decanter it for my wife & self but would never serve it even though it tastes good. Wine made using std. procedures, with campden every other racking, bulk aged 6 to 12 mo. at 60* to 68*. However I haven't been adding campden every 3 mo. while in bulk storage, I'll start now. Roy


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2010)

This stuff is the result of adding sorbate and then bottling too soon. You can help prevent it by adding the k-meta, k-sorbate and then coll the wine for a couple weeks before bottling after racking off the sediment that will accumulate on the bottom. If you bottle it soon and then the temps cool down, this stuff can precipitate out.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Grapeman, I think your right. I used to add campden & sorbate & bottle right away. 8 mo. ago I changed to your way. Hope the "floaties" never come back! Roy


----------



## pounder67 (Jan 2, 2011)

I also have a feeling that may be it. That welch's batch was bottled within a day or two of stabilization (campden & sorbate). Some of the later batches sat for 3-6 weeks, and those don't have any yet. Thanks, I'll make sure to let it sit before bottling.


----------

